# Traffic Car Show 08



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD PICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I ll be back soon still more pic coming. Downloading now.......


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

DID SOME TAKE A PICTURE OF THE 60'S STYLE CHEVY TRUCK RED AND BLACK I THINK ? SLAMMED ALL THE WAY DOWN


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT SHOW...I MISSED PLACED THE CORD TO DOWNLOAD PICS, I'LL HAVE TO BUY ANOTHER ONE........IN THE MEAN TIME U FELLAS KEEP POSTING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Still downloading........


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 9 2008, 10:06 PM~12109592
> *Still downloading........
> *


THIS TOPIC IS ON FIRE!! :017 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: CHAMORICAN 49, 47chevy, og58pontiac, BIGBODY96, impalaray, kandylac, CALI909RIDER, SGV-POMONA, POPEYE_NWK


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

ANY MORE PICS OV THIS VERT??? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 9 2008, 10:27 PM~12109782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats all pictures I got. Post em up.......


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 9 2008, 10:34 PM~12109836
> *Thats all pictures I got. Post em up.......
> *


GREAT PIC'S HOMIE


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

I HAVE A BEETER TIME AT THIS SHOW THAN THE LRM SUPER SHOW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 9 2008, 11:41 PM~12109893
> *GREAT PIC'S HOMIE
> *


Thank homie. I should have my car ready for next year... I ll see you there....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 9 2008, 10:21 PM~12109709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 9 2008, 09:43 PM~12108673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics sunshine


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 10 2008, 10:13 AM~12112242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

nice pics!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 10 2008, 10:13 AM~12112242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GET DOWN "JIMBO" YUR HOMEGIRLS OR WHAT!!! LOL!!


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

Any pictures of Steven's ride, from Traffic? haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)

heres my pics of the show.
for thsoe who didnt go missed out


----------



## allure (Nov 10, 2008)

sorry bout that last post.
here it is again.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12108822

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=413829&st=1260

http://jaebueno.wordpress.com/


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

never been to this car show but my buddy Joe from Pride HD asked me to go and we as a club had a good time thank you Traffic car club for what i have to say is a bad ass show we will be there next year for sure


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS (Nov 8, 2008)

CHECK OUT THE REST OF MY PICS FROM THE SHOW ON MY SITE....
SHOTCALL.COM
-BRIAN


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

GREAT PICS......


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOTCALL KENNELS_@Nov 11 2008, 02:10 PM~12126349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 11 2008, 07:25 PM~12129485
> *:thumbsup:
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_I MISSED IT 4-REAL_


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

and you know this homie you know how i do it


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Nov 11 2008, 11:49 PM~12131996
> *I MISSED IT 4-REAL
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: HOPEFULLY YOU'LL MAKE IT NEXT YEAR!  :werd:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 10 2008, 10:13 AM~12112242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I was MIA when this took place. Those green chairs are empty. :worship: :banghead:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOTCALL KENNELS_@Nov 11 2008, 02:10 PM~12126349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sit boo boo, sit... you to doggy.
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 10 2008, 10:13 AM~12112242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE BRING THEM HINAZ DOWN IN THE LINC TO THE BLVD NEXT TIME HOMEZ TOGETHER... :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

HEY WHATS UP WITH THE BLVD IS IT GETTING BETTER DOGG HEY HOMIE WHAT HAPPEN WITH THE SHOW


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 12 2008, 08:01 AM~12133836
> *HEY WHATS UP WITH THE BLVD IS IT GETTING BETTER DOGG HEY HOMIE WHAT HAPPEN WITH THE SHOW
> *


ITS BEEN GOIN GOOD BRO... BEEN MEETIN UP AT 8TH & OLYMPIC AND HITTIN THE BLVD FOR A CRUISE AND THEN WE POST UP AT AUTOZONE/LITTLE CEASERS PARKING LOT OFF OF WHITTIER/WILCOX.... EPICS DIDNT GET TO MAKE IT TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW BUT I CAME THROUGH HOMEZ SEEN YOUR RIDE OUT THERE... TOGETHER CC WAS DEEP AND REPPIN HARD ON SUNDAY FO SHO..  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Nov 12 2008, 11:34 PM~12141927
> *ITS BEEN GOIN GOOD BRO... BEEN MEETIN UP AT 8TH & OLYMPIC AND HITTIN THE BLVD FOR A CRUISE AND THEN WE POST UP AT AUTOZONE/LITTLE CEASERS PARKING LOT OFF OF WHITTIER/WILCOX.... EPICS DIDNT GET TO MAKE IT TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW BUT I CAME THROUGH HOMEZ SEEN YOUR RIDE OUT THERE... TOGETHER CC WAS DEEP AND REPPIN HARD ON SUNDAY FO SHO..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I heard this car placed at this show.. Congrat's Lil J & Ohana CC..








[/url]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{IMPORTANT HEADS UP FOR OUR RECENT & FUTURE ATTENDIES OF THE TRAFFIC SHOW}

WHILE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB PLANS A SPECIAL PICNIC FOR ALL THE RESPECTED RIDERS OUT THERE FOR 2009! :thumbsup: I WANT TO GIVE EARLY HEADS UP TO ADVISE TO KEEP YOUR CALENDERS CLEAR FOR NEXT NOVEMBER OF 2009! FOR THE NEXT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW {TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 4th ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW}! THE OFFICIAL ATTENDIES LIST WILL BE ACTIVATED BY ME AFTER NEW YEARS DAY! AND FOLLOWED LATER DURING THE YEAR PERIOD FURTHER OFFICAL INFORMATION TO HAVE THE PEOPLES BEST COME OUT SHINE AGAIN! STAY TUNED! :thumbsup: :yes: :wave:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHECK THESE PICS OUT! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobueno/3017941494/


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOK OUT FOR INNER CIRCLE M.C. BACK NEXT YEAR IN 2009! :nicoderm: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh3y3GEQhWI


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW PICS! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2&f=13&t=413829


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Nov 12 2008, 09:34 PM~12141927
> *ITS BEEN GOIN GOOD BRO... BEEN MEETIN UP AT 8TH & OLYMPIC AND HITTIN THE BLVD FOR A CRUISE AND THEN WE POST UP AT AUTOZONE/LITTLE CEASERS PARKING LOT OFF OF WHITTIER/WILCOX.... EPICS DIDNT GET TO MAKE IT TO THE TRAFFIC SHOW BUT I CAME THROUGH HOMEZ SEEN YOUR RIDE OUT THERE... TOGETHER CC WAS DEEP AND REPPIN HARD ON SUNDAY FO SHO..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



thanks homez well i'll see you out on the blvd this weekend i'll see if i can bring a dime or 2 you know whats up


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 9 2008, 07:54 PM~12108780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for pics from STYLISTCS LOS ANGELES CC :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 13 2008, 09:09 AM~12144475
> *thanks for pics from STYLISTCS LOS ANGELES CC  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem............


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 13 2008, 08:17 AM~12144104
> *thanks homez well i'll see you out on the blvd this weekend i'll see if i can bring a dime or 2 you know whats up
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 :0 THA TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Nov 12 2008, 10:34 PM~12141927
> *GRACIAS "EPICS" U NO HOW DA "BLACK & BLUE FAMILIA" DO IT!*


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*OK HERES ALL THE VIDEO I TOOK AT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW 3 PARTS ,*
PART 1
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BoHW-6DEs

PART 2
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=w3aaHqmvJUk

PART 3
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=bPZxoMOqH6I


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 :0 THE TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{IMPORTANT HEADS UP FOR OUR RECENT & FUTURE ATTENDIES OF THE TRAFFIC SHOW}

WHILE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB PLANS A SPECIAL PICNIC FOR ALL THE RESPECTED RIDERS OUT THERE FOR 2009! :thumbsup: I WANT TO GIVE EARLY HEADS UP TO ADVISE TO KEEP YOUR CALENDERS CLEAR FOR NEXT NOVEMBER OF 2009! FOR THE NEXT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW {TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 4th ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW}! THE OFFICIAL ATTENDIES LIST WILL BE ACTIVATED BY ME AFTER NEW YEARS DAY! AND FOLLOWED LATER DURING THE YEAR PERIOD FURTHER OFFICAL INFORMATION TO HAVE THE PEOPLES BEST COME OUT SHINE AGAIN! STAY TUNED! 

HERE'S PICS OF THE 2008 SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE EVEN BETTER 2009 SHOW! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:  uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=413829&st=1220
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440966
[/quote]


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 17 2008, 04:24 PM~12183148
> *OK  HERES ALL THE VIDEO I TOOK AT TRAFFIC CAR  SHOW 3 PARTS ,
> PART 1
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=j5BoHW-6DEs
> ...


Thanks david. that was some good coverage. we will see you on saturday.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 17 2008, 04:13 PM~12183049
> *:biggrin: GRACIAS "EPICS" U NO HOW DA "BLACK & BLUE FAMILIA" DO IT!
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 19 2008, 09:42 PM~12206857
> *Thanks david. that was some good coverage. we will see you on saturday.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------

